
I Was Right About Mark Zuckerberg - elsewhen
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/02/ben-mezrich-mark-zuckerberg-then-and-facebook-today/581983/
======
zerocrates
This is a pretty weak connection to a single word in the subtitle... astute
readers will notice his forthcoming book _also_ deals with "betrayal" (and
also "genius"). Buzzfeed-worthy subtitling is a Mezrich specialty, after all.

I don't think there's really a throughline from the "betrayals" of Saverin and
the Winklevosses that the book was concerned with and Facebook's privacy
travails (other than maybe "Zuckerberg is a bad dude").

------
intopieces
I agree that the author was right about Zuckerberg. I also contend that, at
this stage, it doesn't matter. You can't put the djinn back in the bottle. The
tech world has been making the case for years that privacy matters but it's
clear that it doesn't. The companies that violate it over and over, publicly,
are not punished by the market and the companies that respect it are not
rewarded.

People don't care about privacy.

~~~
timeisapear
People != the market. Anecdotally Facebook usage among my circles has dropped.
Most of that activity has shifted to Instagram which Facebook, Inc. owns but
the general stigma attached to it is less.

~~~
intopieces
Sure. But the market is a good proxy. Investors are betting billions that
people don’t care about privacy and so far that bet has been good

~~~
anoncake
Facebook is a natural monopoly. People have to use it, whether they like it or
not, whether they care about privacy or not.

~~~
c1sc0
No one _has_ to use Facebook.

~~~
anoncake
No one _has_ to use electricity, for a uselessly narrow definition of "have
to".

------
turingspiritfly
Not really sure what the author thinks he got right about Zuckerberg

~~~
privateprofile
"From the very beginning, Zuckerberg has shown a pattern of deflecting and
discarding things and people that don’t conform to his worldview or his
ambition. In the same way that Zuckerberg discarded people like the Winklevoss
twins and Eduardo Saverin in his quest to launch his revolution, he’s
endeavored to shake off our fears about attacks on privacy and mishandled
data. When we discover that our private information isn’t actually private, we
feel betrayed.

 _And that’s why I believe I was right about_ Mark Zuckerberg—and why every
one of us knows a little bit what it feels like to be a Winklevoss."

------
fakare
It's sad that there is so many people that are in a position of power but
abuse the trust of those who believe them.

